# Another testestorone question from a gal



## magixz64 (Jan 18, 2011)

For the last 7 years our sex lives have been on downward spiral, At this point the last time I had sex with Hubby was a little over 9 months. We have been married for 30 years (since I was 15) so I don't know if he's just tired of me or could it be Low T. Finally today we had sex and only because of a major meltdown I had last week,(usually this is the way we end up intimate every so often, then he just reverts to ignoring me again)this time I threatened to leave. His Erection was strong and he performed like always, so my question is, can men with low T have erections? or maintain them succesfully? I have asked him to go to Dr. but he totally avoids this subject. Either way I feel abandoned, I really wanted to deny the sex today so he would experience what I have been living with all these years, but as always, I was really starved for attention and for the touch of the man I love.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm in no means an expert on this, but even someone who doesn't have balls can have sex for a few years before it becomes very hard to get hard (loooolll). The difference is how often they get aroused. And as I believe your husband has higher levels than a eunuch, he should be fine in the stiffness department.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband is on the lower end of the spectrum of "normal" levels and he can still get hard erections, he is 47. I know his Refractory period is longer than many men who have higher levels. Refractory period is the length of time for him to be sufficiently sexually aroused to get another strong erection. 

If we go at it days in a row (once a day), usually after a few days, his erections could use a little help. (a slither of Viagra always does the trick) Then we skip a day & he is good again, mornings are best, as men's Test is highest. 

At your husbands age, Viagra is really common. Nothing to be ashamed about, heck even younger men use it for recreation, it is the bomb. ONe bottle can last a very long time, as often you can cut those things in half or even 4's even & they still work wonderfully! 

If he is not falling asleep after work, complaining about how Tired he is, maybe feeling a little depressed , out of it, it probably is not his testosterone levels, at least not enough to warrent getting treatment. It would be affecting his way of life. 

Are you sure he is not taking care of himself during these long lapses with no sex?


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Could be fatigue. I work a weird 24-6 on-call schedule, and my circadian clock is way messed up. Sometimes, I have trouble sustaining an erection.


----------

